
University yoga class canceled because of ‘oppression, cultural genocide’ - dudul
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/11/23/university-yoga-class-canceled-because-of-oppression-cultural-genocide/
======
lostmsu
A ton of bullshit in the article, and the cancellation reason is never stated.
Why is it even here?

------
PaulHoule
It lets management blame the students rather than "we don't have the money".

~~~
xlm1717
-“Do you know why the decision was made? I don’t mind doing it for free so if money is a concern, that’s no problem.”

-Money was not a concern, however. Culture was.

Although later in the article they do mention that they are short on staff.

